# Tour of Dartmouth's Greenhouse (pic heavy!)



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

drip wall


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

More...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Very cool Jessica...looks like it was a fun trip!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

More...


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

More...









































































END

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting.... very cool indeed!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

do you know what leafless orchid this was?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry I don't. My time was on a set schedule today so I couldn't take time get pics of the tags with my digital. What I can tell you is this orchid is tropical and the roots wrapped around an old skull from an animal. I was told this orchid likes a little add calcium and was probably leeching some from the bone.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

To me, it looks like one of the terete leafed Vandaceous. Either a Paraphalaenopsis or Seidenfadenia mitrata.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice tour. It must have been fun.
I think spaff is right. It's not a leafless, that's just the backside of the mount. It looks like Seidenfadenia to me too. Plus you can almost make out that name on the tag  It seems to have come from rf orchids in florida, you could try calling them to inquire.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow wow wow


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I was almost like, "Meh" until I saw the Dischidia!  EVERY greenhouse needs Dischidia!! 

:-D


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty cool. Do you go there? I have a few friends who applied this year.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> I was almost like, "Meh" until I saw the Dischidia!  EVERY greenhouse needs Dischidia!!
> 
> :-D


Is there a seal of approval? xD


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Pretty cool. Do you go there? I have a few friends who applied this year.


I am not a student but to work in their greenhouse in the future. I'm free tp come and go as I please so long as I don't go into the staff only rooms.

I happy everyone is enjoying them and I hope they'll serve as a learning too.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I am going to have to have a Vanda eventually.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Daughter: "Daddy, what happened to my college fund?"
Me: "Well daughter, I saw this post on the internet one day..."

Great pictures!!! I think anyone who enters that place should be patted down for scissors, razor blades, and plastic baggies.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

fishr said:


> Is there a seal of approval? xD


Haha! I approve only bc of the Dischidia.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

That is awesome! I wish I had a place like that nearby. I want to put a wet wall in my greenhouse soon, but I'm not sure how to go about it yet. Also, my Tillandsia bulbosa is starting to show some red coloration, but it's so tiny compared to that big bunch they have.

Thanks for the great shots!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!
just amazing.


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried keeping masdevallia but had no luck... this reminds me that I really want to try again lol


----------

